# gif thread!



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure if one already exists, but let's post our bird gifs here. 

Here's Newbird admiring herself in the webcam. haha


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are two that I made of Maverick some time ago.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

A new one of Missy!


----------

